# Iconic Ski Area Logos



## thetrailboss (Apr 30, 2012)

So the season may be winding down, but the marketing departments will soon be getting ramped up again.  With that in mind, here are some ski area logos that I think are iconic.  What I mean by that is that when you see them there is no question what they mean and you instantly get flashbacks of the place.  Or, these logos are so classic and appropriate that you could not do any better.  Anyways, here are some of my favorites:

*1.  Sugarloaf/USA*







A marketing firm in Bangor created this simple, and now legendary logo, almost fifty years ago the year that they installed the Gondola.  They wanted a simple logo that really captured the essence of the place.  I don't think they could have done it any better.  Any skier who sees this logo knows what it means.  You see them on cars, signs, and even at other areas.  Probably the best marketing logo out there.  I just wish that the "USA" moniker returned.  

*2.  Alta *






Another classic logo that has endured.  Like Sugarloaf, it captures the essence of Alta, and that is its snow.  You see this on stickers, hats, shirts, and pretty much on a serious powderhound, who worships this logo.  It also is quite patriotic thanks to the red/white/blue pattern.  No modification needed.  

*3.  Mad River Glen*






Or of course:






I think that the circular logo is neat because it blends in the spruce bow with the snowflake and seems to blend in the "natural" feel of the place.  But, of course, everyone knows of the infamous bumper stickers that was the invention of its former owner, Betsy Pratt, who wanted to convey the machismo of the place.  

*4.  Sunday River*






Or:






Or:  






Those who skied in the 1980's and 1990's saw this logo in TV ads, on car bumpers, and in the market.  The sun, in hindsight, seems to represent a new dawning on skiing and Les Otten's revolution of ski areas with fast lifts, lots of snowmaking, lots of grooming, and lots of hyperbole.  I miss the old school script and the black diamond logo stickers.  

*5.  Killington (this logo RIP)*






Simple, big, and bold.  Nothing really flashy because Pres and company didn't need to do anything more than simply state their name.  

*6.  Sugarbush*






The three-line mountain profile logo was developed by a Montpelier designer for the resort in the late 1980's and represents the profile of the segment of the mountain range that they occupy.  Simple yet artsy.  I also wish that they stuck with this bold font and their old slogan, "Where Great Skiers Ski."  

And some others:  

*Steamboat*






Like Killington, they do not have to do anything but state their name.  

*Brighton*






Looks like a quilt or something.  Really colorful and neat.  

And *Snowbird*:






In 1971 they did not have dots for their "I's".  This logo is neat because the wings represent the freedom one feels on its high slopes or flying through the powder.  Also, the blue is appropriate for their winter season and green for summer.  A simple but neat logo.  

What are your favorites?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 30, 2012)

And how can I forget this one?  

*Jay Peak*






Now modified with new font, but like MRG the maple leaf is superimposed with the snowflake to probably represent that it is close to Canada and that it did have a (limited) summer and winter business.  Just guessing though.  If you know, please say so.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 30, 2012)

How can you forget this too:






Classic and unchanged. I like how the S looks like a skiers' track. Ski Capital of the East.

MRG: SIIYC - Was that Betsy Pratt's idea? I thought somebody else thought it up.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 30, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> MRG: SIIYC - Was that Betsy Pratt's idea? I thought somebody else thought it up.



Good call on Stowe.  As to MRG, I might be wrong.  If anyone in the know can confirm, please speak up.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 30, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Good call on Stowe.  As to MRG, I might be wrong.  If anyone in the know can confirm, please speak up.



The info is in the MRG book. There's a whole article on it. Unless somebody else has the fact off the top of their head, I can post it up tonight.

Re: Sunday River logo - While I don't consider it as iconic as the SL logo, the SR logo has spawned a discussions as to its symbolism and meaning (e.g., rays of the sun = eight peaks at the River; wavy lines = the Sunday River) and what the removal of each element reveals of what current ownership is thinking. Goes to show you there's too much hanging around going on at Barker deck!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 30, 2012)

I do recall that in the MRG Book and I think that it may have been made up by someone for Pratt, but I don't recall.  It will be interesting to revisit that book.  

And the SR logo:  I had heard the same regarding the rays.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 30, 2012)

unfortunately, the Sugarloaf/USA logo is no longer


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 30, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> unfortunately, the Sugarloaf/USA logo is no longer



Yeah, it has been modified to:  






  I prefer the older one....


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 30, 2012)

you don't even see that logo on the website.

The logo now has the crown on the top and no writing


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 30, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> you don't even see that logo on the website.
> 
> The logo now has the crown on the top and no writing



Yeah, I see that but I see the mountain logo on other places and I don't think that *they are getting rid of it anytime soon.*


----------



## Nick (Apr 30, 2012)

I see Sugarloaf and MRG ones all over cars on the highway. The others, not as much. Although I wonder if it's just more obvious somehow or more attention getting?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 30, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Yeah, I see that but I see the mountain logo on other places and I don't think that *they are getting rid of it anytime soon.*



Aware of that

Guess I just see the King thing and find them moving more away from the classic Sugarloaf/USA.  They should go back to that and leave well enough alone.

It's definitely the most iconic sticker and can be seen all over the world.  I've read the sticker has been placed on top of Everest even


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 30, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> from the classic Sugarloaf/USA.  They should go back to that and leave well enough alone.



Maybe they added the USA in the beginning to make sure people in New Brunswick and Eastern Maine didn't think it was from Sugarloaf Mountain, N-B.:smash:

http://www.sugarloafpark.ca/en/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=120&Itemid=159



> It's definitely the most iconic sticker and can be seen all over the world.  I've read the sticker has been placed on top of Everest even



Agree about the iconic level of the Sugarloaf sticker.

Very few have withheld the test of time and have an instant recognition factor.

Jay, Stowe, MRG (SIIYC) and Sugarloaf.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 30, 2012)

Nick said:


> I see Sugarloaf and MRG ones all over cars on the highway. The others, not as much. Although I wonder if it's just more obvious somehow or more attention getting?


I think it speaks to the devotion of their fan bases. SL and MRG skiers tend to be proud of their ski areas -- and make sure that you know that. Also, since both areas are considered to be tough mountains, some see the stickers like a badge of honor. Despite the huge number of Wachusset skiers, how many Wa stickers do you see on the road? Having said that, I once saw a Wa sticker on one of the signs in Montezuma Bowl out in A Basin. I'm sure they were being ironic.



deadheadskier said:


> Aware of that
> 
> Guess I just see the King thing and find them moving more away from the classic Sugarloaf/USA.  They should go back to that and leave well enough alone.
> 
> It's definitely the most iconic sticker and can be seen all over the world.  I've read the sticker has been placed on top of Everest even


Then, of course, MRG supporters will say that they top that by having a SIIYC sticker in orbit.

I always wondered which between the Loaf or MRG sticker was more iconic. I think I agree with dhs about the Loaf sticker. The red MRG SIIYC sticker is more bold, in your face and taunting. The blue Loaf sticker is a good representation of the Loaf and its snowfields. It's what you see when you round "Ohmigod corner." Conveys the simple message that "I ski the Loaf." Neat.


----------



## hiroto (Apr 30, 2012)

Once I was driving to Key West, and along the Florida Keys, there is a place called Sugarloaf Key.   I don't exactly remember what sign it was (welcome to... sign maybe), but I saw this sticker stuck right on it.   It really jumped out at me in the middle of tropical landscape. 



thetrailboss said:


> *1.  Sugarloaf/USA*


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 30, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> Maybe they added the USA in the beginning to make sure people in New Brunswick and Eastern Maine didn't think it was from Sugarloaf Mountain, N-B.:smash:
> 
> http://www.sugarloafpark.ca/en/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=120&Itemid=159



Don't laugh, but making it clear which Sugarloaf they were talking about was part of it, IIRC.  And the "USA" part came into it when they got the World Cup or Nationals in the 1960's, to make it clear that it was a big deal resort.  

They also were in the same era as Snowbird...errrr.....snowbird (no dot on the "I").  It was a time when capitalization did not exist!  :lol:


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 30, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Don't laugh, but making it clear which Sugarloaf they were talking about was part of it, IIRC.  And the "USA" part came into it when they got the World Cup or Nationals in the 1960's, to make it clear that it was a big deal resort.



Sugarloaf/USA was in the front and centre on the 1981-82 I posted on Ski Mad World last Spring. Only one tiny logo placed on the map on that brochure and not in your face.

http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2011/05/09/monday-mad-addict’s-attic-sugarloaf-usa/


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 30, 2012)

hiroto said:


> Once I was driving to Key West, and along the Florida Keys, there is a place called Sugarloaf Key.   I don't exactly remember what sign it was (welcome to... sign maybe), but I saw this sticker stuck right on it.   It really jumped out at me in the middle of tropical landscape.



Yup,and its on this grouping of stickers all over the world.

http://www.sugarloafsticker.com/


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 30, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> Sugarloaf/USA was in the front and centre on the 1981-82 I posted on Ski Mad World last Spring. Only one tiny logo placed on the map on that brochure and not in your face.
> 
> http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2011/05/09/monday-mad-addict’s-attic-sugarloaf-usa/



Thanks for sharing and nice website!


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 30, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Thanks for sharing and nice website!



Thanks. 

It's a work on progress.

After years of writing all over the internet and through the insistence of some (that don't necessarily browse ski forums on a regular basis), decided to concentrate all my TRs and stuff  in place.


----------



## snowmonster (May 1, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> I do recall that in the MRG Book and I think that it may have been made up by someone for Pratt, but I don't recall.  It will be interesting to revisit that book.


Consulted the book. All it says is that in 1984, some advertising exec designed the logo and sticker. Betsy liked it and the rest is history.

Regarding the Loaf logo, you can see the different styles of the sticker over the years at the Sugarloaf Shop. They have stickers from different eras but none of them are for sale. You can still get the sugarloaf/usa stickers there. They are actually trying to get rid of all of them.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 1, 2012)

.


----------



## 4aprice (May 1, 2012)

Computer and time issues so will try to upload later but (and don't want to sound like a homer) I have always loved the OLD Camelback logo with the skier skiing down the the camels back.  I have a great sweat shirt that I love to ski in when warm with a big picture of it on the back and a smaller one on the breast.  I've gotten several comments on it as recently as my last trip to Smugglers this past spring where several people mentioned they used to ski there and really liked and appreciated the shirt.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## jlboyell (May 1, 2012)

i see a lot of ski the east stickers in montana, but certainly the most popular on cars, stop signs, one transformer i walk past everyday and on the sign at the entrance to the local hill is a sugarloaf sticker.  I always pay attention to stickers, so i dont think its that it sticks out more.  when i went to sugarloaf the first time and rode from the summit it felt like i was on a _big_ mountain


----------



## WWF-VT (May 1, 2012)

Snake River Brewery in Jackson Hole - what is the most prominent ski area sticker you see ?


----------



## gregnye (May 1, 2012)

WWF-VT said:


> Snake River Brewery in Jackson Hole - what is the most prominent ski area sticker you see ?



Mad River Glen
See the Sticker If You Can!! 

Oh wait, its the most prominent sticker!!!! :-D


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 1, 2012)

I would say the Smuggler's Notch logo is pretty iconic as well.
The three multi-colored peaks are easily recognizable.


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 1, 2012)

I wish Burke would stop screwing with theirs.:roll: They were on to something here (admittedly a bit of a Sugarloaf logo influence) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



as it was colorful and easy to recognize. 

Now they have moved to this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which is pretty souless and generic. The "True North" marketing campaign has been pretty well received but I think it was a bad move to change the logo again for the third time in ten years. You want brand recognition.... Stop screwing with your logo!


----------



## thetrailboss (May 1, 2012)

Not surprised that the 'loaf is a favorite, but no love for Alta's logo?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 1, 2012)

And agree, re: Burke.  Bring back Burkie Bear!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 2, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Not surprised that the 'loaf is a favorite, but no love for Alta's logo?


I have the sticker Alta on my helmet.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 2, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> I would say the Smuggler's Notch logo is pretty iconic as well.
> The three multi-colored peaks are easily recognizable.



There's just too much going on here for it to be iconic. From far away you don't know what the hell it is. Sugarloaf nailed it with the big single peak, you know instantly what it is. Alta is pretty good and along the same lines a nice simple icon that's quickly recognizable. The MRG bumper sticker is only good because it's huge and has a catchy tag line, but that makes it a bumper sticker and not a logo. The logo itself is nice, but doesn't jump out like the Alta and Loaf logos.


----------



## snowmonster (May 2, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Not surprised that the 'loaf is a favorite, but no love for Alta's logo?



While Alta's logo is iconic, this is an eastern ski forum. Nothing exists west of the Mississippi and north of the 45th parallel.



thetrailboss said:


> And agree, re: Burke.  Bring back Burkie Bear!



As you wish:


----------



## skiersleft (May 2, 2012)

I think the new Killington logo is awesome. Much better than the old one which is mentioned here. Obviously, can't count as iconic, because it's only been out for two years, but it has a lot of potential. Wish they keep it for years to come.

http://www.skicbsports.com/graphics/killington-new-logo.jpg


----------



## skiersleft (May 2, 2012)

I think an iconic logo which hasn't been mentioned here is the whiteface logo. It's my favorite in the East, along with Sugarloaf and the new Killington logo.  Whiteface logo really captures the Olympics and is just slick and modern. Very nice. 

http://thebeat.iloveny.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/whiteface-logo.jpg


----------



## thetrailboss (May 2, 2012)

skiersleft said:


> I think an iconic logo which hasn't been mentioned here is the whiteface logo. It's my favorite in the East, along with Sugarloaf and the new Killington logo.  Whiteface logo really captures the Olympics and is just slick and modern. Very nice.
> 
> http://thebeat.iloveny.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/whiteface-logo.jpg



To be honest I could not even tell you what their logo was without looking at it first.


----------



## snowmonster (May 2, 2012)

I agree on Whiteface. Clean and simple. I also agree with wa-loaf that for a logo to be iconic, it has to be simple. Alta's snowflake and Loaf's summit = iconic; River and Back = not so much. Too much going on in the latter two. That said, IMO K's new logo probably doesn't make the cut. When the marketing department has to explain what all the elements in the logo imply, it's out of the running.


----------



## lolkl (May 2, 2012)

I have a small problem. I want to post a photo here. It is in my " Pictures ". When I click the insert image button it asks me for the URL of my photo. I don't know what that means. How do I get it to allow me to browse?


----------



## steamboat1 (May 2, 2012)

lolkl said:


> I have a small problem. I want to post a photo here. It is in my " Pictures ". When I click the insert image button it asks me for the URL of my photo. I don't know what that means. How do I get it to allow me to browse?


I use the Manage Attachments in the Attach Files in the Additional Options below when your posting. There's probably a better way though. I think (not sure) you need to use a program such as Photobucket or something similar to be able to get a URL.

It's also a pain when using Manage Attachments because your limited to how many photo's you can upload, your file becomes full. You have to go into User CP & delete photo's before your allowed to upload more. I'm sure there's a better way but this is what I do since I upload from My Pictures too.


----------



## lolkl (May 2, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure it out


----------



## lolkl (May 2, 2012)

lolkl said:


> I'm still trying to figure it out



Boyne Corp was pretty pissed off about the royalty stickers but couldn't put the blame on any individual. 
Thanks steamboat!


----------



## St. Bear (May 2, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> To be honest I could not even tell you what their logo was without looking at it first.



I think WF's logo is one of the best in the East, right up there with the Loaf.  But I wouldn't call it iconic.

I wouldn't put Stowe on this list either.  Sure it's simple and the script is nice, but it's just the name of the resort. Nothing special there.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 2, 2012)

lolkl said:


> Thanks steamboat!


Glad I could help but I'm sure there's a better way.

Maybe someone else would care to explain it for both of us.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 2, 2012)

.


----------



## St. Bear (May 2, 2012)

Other favorites include Cannon and Waterville Valley, but I wouldn't call them iconic.


----------



## jaytrem (May 2, 2012)

Liftopia is a good place to see logos.  Looks like the couldn't get permission from the Vail resorts though.  After quick browse A-basin and Loveland are two iconic ones in my opinion.


----------



## Puck it (May 2, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Other favorites include Cannon and Waterville Valley, but I wouldn't call them iconic.


 
That Cannon one is fron that stupid Cannonista crap. That was guay!

Pure and simple.






Oh, yeah.  Burn your boots off!!!!!


----------



## Terry (May 3, 2012)

This is from Shawnee Peak. Simple, sun represents day skiing and the moon represents the night skiing.


----------



## ski stef (May 3, 2012)

WWF-VT said:


> Snake River Brewery in Jackson Hole - what is the most prominent ski area sticker you see ?



There is now an AlpineZone "Guide To Northeast Adventure" on that!!! :grin:


----------



## ceo (May 3, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of the font on the new Loaf logo, but the old one was getting pretty, well, old-looking. Think they could have come up with something more likely to last another 60 years. Helvetica might have worked, even though it's overused. (And I'm glad they got rid of the "/USA"; it always struck me as pretentious.)

(And that brewery tank really needs a Sugarloaf sticker.)

Cannon, fond as I am of the place, has kind of a lame logo. 

One I'm definitely not a fan of is Crotched's; it looks like it belongs on a hockey jersey.


----------



## Tooth (May 4, 2012)

WWF-VT said:


> Snake River Brewery in Jackson Hole - what is the most prominent ski area sticker you see ?



Its a bumper sticker screaming look at me. When you put more than the name on it and need a "catchy" phrase it loses something. Its 5x bigger than other stickers also. Wa-Loaf is right on here.

Sugarloaf is the most iconic hands down.     :beer:


----------



## bigbog (May 5, 2012)

All of 1,641'......105" total for 11/12.
____________________________


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 24, 2013)

Bump.  Gotta love the 'loaf and Alta's logos.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Bump.  Gotta love the 'loaf and Alta's logos.



+1 totally agree.


----------



## darent (Jan 24, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Bump.  Gotta love the 'loaf and Alta's logos.



my two favorite logo ball hats, says it all and fits the front of the hat well!!


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 24, 2013)

Classic.

I think Alta's is the best though.


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 25, 2013)

I've lived in CT my whole life and never got out west until a couple years ago, so I may be a little biased.  But I gotta agree with Sugarloaf taking the #1 spot.  I knew what that logo was when I was pretty young, before I even got into snowboarding.


----------

